# Candle Question



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The candles mold I bought, which are metal, came with the copper stick, some of the putty and the screw. 

Do you need to use the screw when making candles? The pastic molds I bought have the hole in the bottom but in the instructions, it doesnt say to use a screw. 

what do you all think? Does the putty hold the wax in?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes and no
The putty holds the wax in if you get it good and tight on the seal. If you do not, you will be thankfull to have a cookie sheet covered in wax paper under the mold. It takes practicem but now i rarely have a leak. And if i do, an icecube usally works.
Do I use the screw, no. Why, it makes the hole bigger and well, a bigger hole means more wax to leak out.
Really work the putty in and you will have no problems.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

if i need more of that putty, where would one get it?


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Chef. I use a damp sponge under the mold. Wick the mold using a pin stuck thru the wick at the bottom. When you pour, hold the mold down on the sponge. The cool sponge causes the wax to harden almost immediately.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Hmmmm not called the candlaman fer nothin!  Good one!


----------

